
Ask HN: What third-party sites are good/bad indicators for hiring? - teapot01
I&#x27;ve seen plenty of CVs include profiles for some or all of:
- Github
- StackOverflow
- HackerRank
- HackerNews
- Personal Blogs (medium etc.)<p>When hring how do you take into account any&#x2F;all of the above and what weighting would you give to them?
======
exolymph
It depends on the role you're hiring for, but in general I would weight the
content of the profile higher than the website it's on. For example, a history
of high-quality Hacker News comments would be more compelling than a
lackluster GitHub account.

~~~
teapot01
Agreed - Obviously account quality is the key factor. I have heard in recent
times that HackerRank accounts can be easily improved implying a high level of
skill however a top GitHub account is probably less likely to faked.

------
tn13
Not a good idea. What I have seen is young inexperienced people create lot
more github, stackoverflow junk.

Do not mistake me there are badass developers too but you will figure them out
just by resume too.

